# Loft completed



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, I finally have some pictures of my (pretty much) completed loft. The birds seem to really enjoy it, but they also seem to like to retreat to the old loft for the night. Maybe they feel more secure there.

New aviary









Landing board open









Landing board closed









Trap door open


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

*More pictures*

Here are some more pictures of the loft and the way it is set up.

Trap door closed









Trap door set









Group mug shot on the perches









Bandit's babies enjoying their own little corner of a big new world.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Excellent!! The birds are going to LOVE it...........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

WOW!!!. Nice looking loft. I saw the opening in the wire for the birds to go in and if it were me, (IMO) I would put something around it so it would be more obvious for them to find.

George


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Excellent!! The birds are going to LOVE it...........


Thanks, Renee. I do wonder why they aren't staying the night out in the new loft, but it may just be the big change.

I was showing my father-in-law your website last night and he was just amazed at your loft. I wish I was as handy as Everett is with carpentry work. I just have to work with what I have.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Avion said:


> WOW!!!. Nice looking loft. I saw the opening in the wire for the birds to go in and if it were me, (IMO) I would put something around it so it would be more obvious for them to find.
> 
> George


I was having the same thought, George. I may take some 1x4 boards and just staple them to the inside edge of the wire.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DynaBMan said:


> I was having the same thought, George. I may take some 1x4 boards and just staple them to the inside edge of the wire.


That makes three of us!!! It should be framed.

Very nice loft, and I like that you were careful to close up all those small open areas larger then 1/4 inch. Love that great stuff!! 

Those babies are just BIRDorable!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> Thanks, Renee. I do wonder why they aren't staying the night out in the new loft, but it may just be the big change.
> 
> I was showing my father-in-law your website last night and he was just amazed at your loft. I wish I was as handy as Everett is with carpentry work. I just have to work with what I have.


When you say the "new loft" versus the "old loft" you're talking about the smaller section on the left versus the bigger section on the right. Right? I expect they have become accustomed to being totally enclosed and that's what they prefer. Most likely, as you aquire new birds and the first and only thing they know is the new section, some will start taking to it.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> That makes three of us!!! It should be framed.
> 
> Very nice loft, and I like that you were careful to close up all those small open areas larger then 1/4 inch. Love that great stuff!!
> 
> Those babies are just BIRDorable!!!


Thanks, Treesa. Those are my stork grizzle, Bandit's babies and I believe they are going to really be pretty when they moult. No telling what they will look like.

I know have the door to the aviary framed with 1x4 boards. They are not supporting any weight, no need for that, but it does make the door a lot more visible. I also installed four 2x2 boards at various heights, across the width of the aviary. That will give them some place to rest in the aviary, other than the floor.

As I write this post, some of the birds have found the pan of bath water I put just inside the door of the aviary. They are going to town.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> When you say the "new loft" versus the "old loft" you're talking about the smaller section on the left versus the bigger section on the right. Right? I expect they have become accustomed to being totally enclosed and that's what they prefer. Most likely, as you aquire new birds and the first and only thing they know is the new section, some will start taking to it.


That is correct, Renee. I am going to start letting them out to fly through the aviary and figure that will help. I am also feeding and watering them in the bigger section, so they will learn pretty quick, that is where the chow is.

As for new birds, I have raise most of what I have, except for Bandit and three birds my father-in-law gave me last year. I talked to a man who races white pigeons and he has said he will bring me two young birds to work tomorrow. They will be installed in the new loft and maybe that will help.

His name is Jim Vines and his brother, whom I work with, says he travels all over the country, judging pigeon shows and racing his own birds. They should be some pretty good birds, even though I have no plans to race them.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

The birds really liked the first bath they took in the aviary.

The only problem I am having is that they do not seem to realize they are supposed to come out when I lower the landing board and go flying. They have been so used to the other setup, they knew as soon as the landing board came down, it was their cue to take to the skies. I am just going to have to wait them out and try to let them figure it out on their own. I am sure they will, eventually.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It looks great. They really seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Very clever....*

You said you're not experience doing some carpentry but thats an awesome job...You did great building your loft, cant wait to see some add-ons in the future, keep us update on your new project...Your birds have more room to fly inside the loft yours is bigger than my loft...


----------

